# I donated sperm to father 47 kids — but women don’t want to date me



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 1, 2022)

SPERM DONATION​
My husband and I found a sperm donor on Facebook​
I’m ‘the world’s most prolific sperm donor’ with 129 children​
Woman puts baby up for adoption after sperm donor lied about his ethnicity​
TikToker shocked to discover she has 50 siblings: ‘We may end up dating’​
His love life has been “sperminated.” 

A prolific father who can’t find a partner might seem like a paradox. However, a California sperm donor with almost 50 biological children fears that his controversial vocation may have torpedoed his chances of landing a paramour. 

“Most women aren’t interested in dating me,” Kyle Gordy, 30, told Jam Press of his devotion to donation. 

The freelance baby purveyor, who claimed that an estimated 1,000 women have requested his semen, first started donating his swimmers when he was 22 as he felt traditional sperm banks were “cold and clinical” — and wanted to know where his sperm was actually going.

So, like a mom and pop producer in a sea of corporate sperm merchants, the entrepreneur began promoting his free service on Instagram (@kylegordy123), and soon scores of aspiring mothers came a-knocking, Jam Press reported.

“As soon as two years [after donating] I got more attention, as that’s when I was actively donating more,” Gordy explained. “I had a few successful pregnancies, so I started receiving messages on my Instagram from women, which I was really surprised about.”



“Most women aren’t interested in dating me,” said Kyle Gordy, 30.Jam Press/@kylegordy123
Fast forward until now, and the independent sperm banker has fathered 47 children in multiple countries with 10 more on the way.

But despite the fact that scores of women desire his super sperm, the serial surrogate said that he’s had trouble finding that special someone.

“Although I’ve had a few women interested in a possible relationship, it never goes anywhere,” lamented Gordy, who reportedly had an “average” dating life even before his career. “I have accepted my decision to donate sperm, but I’ve realized that dating may never be the same as it once was for me.”

me.” 



“Although I’ve had a few women interested in a possible relationship, it never goes anywhere,” lamented Gordy.Jam Press/@kylegordy123
Nonetheless, the heartsick sperminator said that if a “special lady comes along,” he’d be “happy to indulge” something more.

“It is possible I could settle down and start a family of my own, but it would take a very special someone to accept me for who I am,” Gordy explained. “I think discussing my sperm donating early on in our relationship is best, as she will more likely understand the situation.”



> ‘I’ve had a few women interested in a possible relationship, it never goes anywhere.’


While he might be striking out romantically, the motherhood facilitator said he feels “great having helped so many women start families. 

“The joy I receive from doing this is the best feeling in the world,” said Gordy, who openly meets his children, regardless of whether they’re actually “his” to care for.

“I regularly receive pictures of the children, so knowing they are doing well is great,” he added.

And, apparently, the feeling is mutual. 

“I didn’t think so many women would be interested, as most of them had money and could easily go to any sperm bank,” said Gordy. “However, after hearing their reasons, most stated that they wanted the option for the child to see their biological father.”

Not just a US-based donor, Gordy is currently on a “sperm donation world tour” — with recent stops in Scotland and Germany, per his Instagram — and has at least three kids in the UK. And, in a first for across the pond, the charitable soul recently donated sperm to one woman “naturally,” he said.

“At first she said she was nervous but after talking for a bit, she told me how happy she was,” explained the donor of cutting out the middleman. “We realized we had a lot in common, which I find is always great, and we even discussed staying in contact.”

Gordy added that he believed “women in the United Kingdom are most interested in me, but I think this is only due to sperm banks being off-putting.” 

What’s the secret to cultivating world-class swimmers? Gordy chalked it up to going organic by using 18 different herbs and supplements a day, as well as abstaining from caffeine, alcohol, cigarettes and drugs. 

“I regularly receive pictures of the children, so knowing they are doing well is great,” he said of his successful work.Jam Press/@kylegordy123
With an army of offspring at 30, Gordy is perhaps on track to eclipse the UK’s Clive Jones, 66, who claims to be the “world’s most prolific sperm donor” with more than 129 biological children.

SEE ALSO​
I’m ‘the world’s most prolific s​
However, UK experts currently warn baby-craving women against going to unlicensed sperm donors.

“If arrangements are made outside of the clinic environment, there can be medical and legal risks; for example, without the proper consents in place, the donor is likely to be seen as the legal parent, with all the rights and responsibilities that involves,” said a spokesperson for the Human Fertilization and Embryology Authority. “Clinics will also rigorously test all donors for medical and hereditary illnesses.

“That’s why we always encourage sperm donors and patients to go to a licensed clinic, where these medical and legal issues are taken care of for them, and where the welfare of the child is always of primary concern,” they concluded.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 1, 2022)

The article had a picture of a specimen cup with the donation inside but I omitted it


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (May 1, 2022)

He will find someone to date him or marry him.

However this is 2022. No one trusts it. Women will barely date a man once they know he fathered 1-5, 6, 7 kids and then he isn't rich. So he is living in a fantasy world if he isn't sure why women are skittish around him. Some mother will be taking him and his wife's income in no time. Isn't he familiar with the guy from NY?


----------



## Everything Zen (May 2, 2022)

Wait what?! Why?! Who?! How?! Where?! When?! 

I got discombobulated with all those other sperm donor article links at the top of the story


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 2, 2022)

I would love to know if these prospective mothers ask for medical records or any kind of blood work etc before they allow this sperm near their eggs. He looks like a grade A Loser.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (May 6, 2022)

Is this sperm donation thing some sort of mental illness?  I don't understand the 'reasoning'.
This whole article and 'lifestyle' is tragic, but I'm curious about the 18 different herbs and supplements.  Selling them could be his side hustle.  Or maybe, like his sperm, he could give them away! 



Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I would love to know if these prospective mothers ask for medical records or any kind of blood work etc before they allow this sperm near their eggs. *He looks like a grade A Loser.*


Is it wrong that this made me laugh?


----------



## mochalocks (May 15, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I would love to know if these prospective mothers ask for medical records or any kind of blood work etc before they allow this sperm near their eggs. He looks like a grade A Loser.


The sperm bank has all medical info, and genetic testing on the website.  You can request the info to save for the future.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 15, 2022)

mochalocks said:


> The sperm bank has all medical info, and genetic testing on the website.  You can request the info to save for the future.


This guy does?? Or a legitimate sperm banks?


----------



## mochalocks (May 15, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> This guy does?? Or a legitimate sperm banks?


Legitimate sperm banks.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 15, 2022)

It's not a business if he's doing it for free. What does he do for money?

He seems to get some sort of high from doing this and doesn't plan to stop. His whole lifestyle and diet routine revolves around his sperm donating hobby. And he's meeting and forming relationships with the kids... I'm sure these things are more likely the obstacles in his relationships. Who wants to date someone who's running off to different states and countries, freely handing off cups of sperm to random women, and showing off dozens of children he helped create? lol

But maybe this personals ad disguised as an article will help him.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 16, 2022)

mochalocks said:


> Legitimate sperm banks.


Oh yes I’m not talking about legitimate sperm banks. I’m talking about a random dude on social media giving away his sperm.


----------



## mochalocks (May 16, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Oh yes I’m not talking about legitimate sperm banks. I’m talking about a random dude on social media giving away his sperm.


Oh ok


----------



## Everything Zen (May 16, 2022)

Maybe this is all just an elaborate cover for his extreme masturbation habits.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 16, 2022)

Theresamonet said:


> But maybe this personals ad disguised as an article will help him.


Maybe this is just an ad for his sperm donation services because I learned more about how prolific he is than his dating situation.


----------



## nysister (Jun 8, 2022)

The look on the woman's face behind him says she does not agree with this foolishness.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 11, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> “Clinics will also rigorously test all donors for medical and hereditary illnesses.
> 
> “That’s why we always encourage sperm donors and patients to go to a licensed clinic, where these medical and legal issues are taken care of for them,


I saw this story a few weeks ago...but I'm sure there are many others like it.  









						Sperm donor fathered 15 kids without telling moms he has genetic IQ disease
					

A Facebook sperm donor fathered 15 children and never told the mothers he has an inheritable condition that causes learning disabilities.




					nypost.com


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 11, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> I saw this story a few weeks ago...but I'm sure there are many others like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do all of these dudes kind of look similar?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 11, 2022)

He eggplant-ing all over the world, what did he think?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 11, 2022)

That story is disgusting. He applied for parental rights for some of those children and abused one that he was allowed to spend time with.


----------

